# I wanna go fast!



## fish2keel (Sep 1, 2011)

Who here loves going fast on the water? I know tins arent made for speed but does anyone or has anyone had a boat that was just built for speed and fun. Im not taking a single person boat but say a ski boat that was just insane, or a bullet bass boat? 

Ive got a need for speed and always looking for others who share the same interest....just looking for stories, pictures, boats, anything you got!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here I am coming into a turn at 70 mph with a boat that weighs 417 #s with me & a 25xs Mercury race motor.Boat is 11' 6" long.


----------



## LonLB (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll try to find some pictures. I installed a 320HP Volvo with duo-prop drive in an 18ft glass bowrider.

Also put a 525 Mercury Racing engine in a 23ft, and 27ft boat.

Nothing terribly fast though. The small boat was only about low to mid 60's, but fast out of the hole, and the bigger boats were slow going out of the hole but would hit mid 70's


I was working on a twin 6.2 Merc setup in the 27ft boat when things got really bad in the boating industry. Shelved it to concentrate on staying in business, not developing our performance image.

In any event, that boat would have been 640hp, with FULL warranty (vs a pretty limited warranty with the 525, and NO warranty with the 610), and I am betting as good or better fuel economy. Even with two engines.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 1, 2011)

Lonlb, That is some amazing speeds and amazing builds! Im assuming you have a marina or boat shop since you said your business and performance imagine. Where was your business? Pictures would be amazing 

Crazymanme, Wow that is crazy that motor can do that! Is it stock or did you bore it or something? Great pictures! I dont think I could be that close to the water doing 60-70 mph


----------



## ditchen (Sep 1, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> Here I am coming into a turn at 70 mph with a boat that weighs 417 #s with me & a 25xs Mercury race motor.Boat is 11' 6" long.



That brings back some memories!!

who made the hull?

HE, HE,,, is this the boat ya putting cmc tilt unit with a merc 85 ??


----------



## ditchen (Sep 1, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Who here loves going fast on the water? I know tins arent made for speed but does anyone or has anyone had a boat that was just built for speed and fun. Im not taking a single person boat but say a ski boat that was just insane, or a bullet bass boat?
> 
> Ive got a need for speed and always looking for others who share the same interest....just looking for stories, pictures, boats, anything you got!



Never been a speed thing for me, it's all about how quick ya get there. With that being said, my fastest speed in a 15ft with a modified 115 low 90's. Now let me tell ya what.. it would accelerate,, well,, I just can't put it into words.

On a side note,, my jon will make ya smile!!


----------



## reedjj (Sep 2, 2011)

When I lived in Yuma, Az there were some guys I worked with that had some pretty fast flatbottom V drives and Jet boats. The old 60's and 70's Big block boats are really big out there. From late Sept. to March its all about the sand dunes. Dune buggy's, dirtbikes, atv's. But in the summer when its in the 100's everyone heads to Senators Wash, Martinez Lake, Mittry Lake, which are all part of the Low, Low, Lower Colorado River. Yuma is pretty much right on the Mexican border and California state line.

Example......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8bu9ZfxXtc 

I always wanted one but I had too many other things going on when I was out there!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 2, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> Here I am coming into a turn at 70 mph with a boat that weighs 417 #s with me & a 25xs Mercury race motor.Boat is 11' 6" long.


I've got a project 10' hydroplane in the garage. One of these days I'll have the time to get it done.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Sep 2, 2011)

No speed demon here. My bowrider is just shy of the 60mph mark. My wife gets nervous before it gets to 50, so the "fun" speed runs are mainly with myself. I keep toying with the idea of changing to a 383 stroker, probably not going to happen.

I have alway been amazed with some of the speeds achievable with small outboards on these small race hulls. I am probably more interested in the hull and motor design, then actually being the test pilot. It does look like fun though.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow everyone seems to have some speed in there blood around here! 

Reedjj I understand ya on those boats. In alaska my buddies have river jets and there so amazing! They take on class 3 rapids just for fun. A lot run mercruisers or big blocks but one boat I road in talketna it had dual cummins! I just stood on the back deck and listened to the turbos whin the whole time! Still cant get the sound out of my ear. 

If I had to do any boat it would be a river boat with a jet without a doubt! I know they don't use them in the south but those boats will handle anything and still ride in 4-5 inch's of water! 

Ive never been a big fan of cigerette boats though. Never saw the functionality of them to justify going that way. I wouldn't mind a bow rider or a river boat though that can do 60-70 mphs


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 2, 2011)

i've ben looking for a cougar cub or a gw invader to rebuild for about a year now.no luck yet.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm one of those speed freaks. Always want mine to go faster. I have a 1994 40hp evirude with an outboard jet on a 16' 42" Blazer SS (aluminuim flat bottom jon) that runs in the low to mid 40's and launches out of the hole. Don't sound fast but then you consider that you lose 1/3 of the power with the jet so it's like a 28hp, and on top of that your running a river that's about 30yrds wide and 3" deep in some places.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 3, 2011)

Lil blue rude,

How did you manage those speeds? I have a 89 40 hp evinrude and I would love to get close to those speeds on my rig...its running a prop but still


----------



## linehand (Sep 3, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> Here I am coming into a turn at 70 mph with a boat that weighs 417 #s with me & a 25xs Mercury race motor.Boat is 11' 6" long.


crazymanme2..That is awesome!!! That has to be a heck of a rush.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 3, 2011)

> crazymanme2 wrote:
> Here I am coming into a turn at 70 mph with a boat that weighs 417 #s with me & a 25xs Mercury race motor.Boat is 11' 6" long.
> 
> crazymanme2..That is awesome!!! That has to be a heck of a rush.



Ya, then put 3 or 4 boats in the same turn with one no more than 3 foot from ya.


----------



## linehand (Sep 3, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> > crazymanme2 wrote:
> > Here I am coming into a turn at 70 mph with a boat that weighs 417 #s with me & a 25xs Mercury race motor.Boat is 11' 6" long.
> >
> > crazymanme2..That is awesome!!! That has to be a heck of a rush.
> ...


That looks like a blast. In my younger years I was a motocross racer. I have yet to experience anything close to the adrenalin rush of high speeds and close racing.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow thats crazy! You guess are some speed freaks that for sure! I love the aderaline rush from boats and anything of the such! 

Keep the boats, racing, and going fast coming!


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 4, 2011)

I got a question for you guys! Ive worked on boats from aluminum to fiberglass but am always wanting to learn more! 

My next project in my mind is a bow rider and throwing some kind of mercruiser or chevy block in it and make it go fast but I also want to be able to wake board and have fun in the sun! Not looking for it to be fishing just looking for a bow rider project to go fast.

Anyone got any recommendation of make or year or anything? Would prefer it to be a half way easy project

Thanks guys!


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a 1989 Sea Ray Sorrento 23'. It had a 5.7 litre 350 chevy in it. The boat did about 60 mph. The hull was the same as the Searay Pachanga P22 which was a rocket. The Sorrento 23 had an open bow and was more family oriented.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 4, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> I got a question for you guys! Ive worked on boats from aluminum to fiberglass but am always wanting to learn more!
> 
> My next project in my mind is a bow rider and throwing some kind of mercruiser or chevy block in it and make it go fast but I also want to be able to wake board and have fun in the sun! Not looking for it to be fishing just looking for a bow rider project to go fast.
> 
> ...


Wellcraft made some great boats back in the 80's and 90's. You can drop a chevy 350 in it and it will roar across the water but handles great and would be good for tubing or wake boarding.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow those both sound like great boats! 

Thanks guys! 

Anyone up north with aluminum wanna go fast in the rivers?


----------



## ditchen (Sep 5, 2011)

rivers are hard on a go fast boat!


----------



## LonLB (Sep 5, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Lonlb, That is some amazing speeds and amazing builds! Im assuming you have a marina or boat shop since you said your business and performance imagine. Where was your business? Pictures would be amazing
> 
> Crazymanme, Wow that is crazy that motor can do that! Is it stock or did you bore it or something? Great pictures! I dont think I could be that close to the water doing 60-70 mph




I was the engine department manager for the fiberglass division of Bennington Marine. They sold to Sea Fox boats I think it was. Moved from Northern IN, to South Carolina. Lost my job of close to 11 years.
Anyhow it was fun while it lasted.

Those boats were only a step in the right direction. The 27ft boat (sold as a 29fter because of the platform) could have been a 100 MPH boat with a little tweaking of the boat, and the right engine combination.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow thats some crazy speeds! Thats cig boat speeds actually

I know going fast on the river isnt really something that happens since its hard to do it but something with lots of power on the river is fine. Ive seen the twin cummings river boats and there turbos roaring


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Sep 6, 2011)

Wakeboard boats need to go slow and throw a big wave. Many have a ballast tank to help with the wave.  Any 18'-22' I/O bowrider can make an acceptable one though. Just add tower. Try to find one with a 4.3L or preferably already a SBC, otherwise you will have some glass work for motormounts, etc. Spring is a good time to shop, when the owners find the cracked blocks from not winterizing. Probably have to look a bit futher north than your location though. A rather stock 350 vortec 4brl, will get close or at 60mph.


----------



## gouran01 (Sep 6, 2011)

shake n bake


----------



## reedjj (Sep 6, 2011)

Your in the right state for going fast..... Dig this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLIRM0L1vZI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## reedjj (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is an upclose look at some of the boats in the above video..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfYikYatfoE&feature=related


----------



## reedjj (Sep 6, 2011)

This is from another forum, but Quoting the the guy that shot the above video's he said this..

"A few weeks ago the group from screamandfly.com had a get together in Sanford Fl. I ran 130 miles over the weekend and got some good video. This is probably the best one but check out the others as well. I no....no rod holders. The other boat has those 
One of the guys has a flats boat (custom) that runs in the low 80's.
I was the slowest boat at the event and the only 4 cylinder. Set up for the this run I can hit 75mph with fuel and cooler. She runs 83mph set up for top end spinning a 28 pitch cleaver. The boat is a 13' Biel tunnel hull and Im pretty sure its the fastest stock 4 clylinder pleasure boat in the country". MrDemeanor.

They need to make some aluminum boats like that rigged with a couple 300hp outboard jets for you Missouri guys! Of course those shoal runners and gators just as fast!


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 6, 2011)

Reed,

Those boats are amazing! I saw that most of them all run mercurys except for that guy with the flats boat. Man those boats were screaming! 

In the second video the second boat in the video right at the beginning is the boat Im wanting to grab next. 

I wish I could find the pictures and video of my ole friends bass boat. That was one of the first real times I got to see speed first hand on a boat. He had a cajun bass boat with a 300hp on the back and had done all kind of things to it! That thing did 90+ mph! I remember him taking me out and saying well be at the spot in 10 minutes and I didnt believe him. He put the hammer down and it was just mind numbing fast! 

I wouldn't mind building a fast flats boat but I never fish salt water. I fish off shore but not in shore. They are sweet boats though! N

Never really cared for the hydrofull hulls close to the middle to end of that video. Not really my thing.


----------



## gouran01 (Sep 6, 2011)

I been contemplating building a nice woody that would stay with the big boys like that. Ya'll saw any plans for a medium 14-16 speed machine on line? I Want something super light, super-duper fast and seating for two (maybe 4). I need a new project with the tin done, and really love the wooden boats classic and smooth look.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 6, 2011)

I havent seen the plans for the boat. A wood boat would be good im not sure of how fast it would go and it stay together though. Fiberglass for speed I would think would be better


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 7, 2011)

ditchen said:


> rivers are hard on a go fast boat!


That's why you always make sure your insurance is paid up.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 7, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Wow thats some crazy speeds! Thats cig boat speeds actually
> 
> I know going fast on the river isnt really something that happens since its hard to do it but something with lots of power on the river is fine. Ive seen the twin cummings river boats and there turbos roaring


Mid 40's is screaming on the skinny parts of the rivers. Run in between a 8ft gap where the river splits a 40 and see if that won't do something for yah. Love running skinny water. always puts a smile on my face. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 7, 2011)

Blue rude You got pictures? Videos? Anything? 

I love going out with friends on a river! I dont get to do it but a few times a year in alaska but its one rush that its hard to compare to! So much water moving so fast and so many things that can go wrong! 

Last time I went out was on at hells canyon in talkeetna alaska!


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok can someone please tell me how big these john boats are? Thats I want my grizzly to look like! GOOD GRIEF!

https://youtu.be/SaLb0-y0Fvg


----------



## reedjj (Sep 15, 2011)

The one with the merc looks like a 1648 or 1650. And that Merc looks like a 50hp (even though it says 40 on the title).

And it is def not stock. You can tell by the sound of it that it has some type of mods done....Exhaust and rev limiter for sure and probably carbs/jetting, and maybe even head work too.


----------



## reedjj (Sep 15, 2011)

hey Lil' Blue Rude,

What mods have you done to your motor?


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 15, 2011)

Reedjj,

Right on the money! I sent the guy an email and he responded this morning. He owns a performance company with 40hp outboards mostly in mine in cali. He did all that you said including a low sucking lower unit! Pretty amazing stuff! Its a 59 cubic inch motor.


----------



## ditchen (Sep 15, 2011)

59 c.i., that is a lot of displacement for 40hp or 50hp. They defiantly pushing way more then that and mounted with a jack plate.

If you noticed, those boats are stripped, maybe dry weight of the boat alone be in the hood of 250lbs. Horse to weight ratio=


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah thats a ton of power for these motors! And yeah I saw that they are running a jack plate. i wonder what prop there using


----------



## reedjj (Sep 15, 2011)

Notice that they also porpoise like crazy! Even with the jackplates and power tilt and trim! Its just too much power for a boat that size (I cant believe I said that).

In my quest for speed I have talked to a lot of experts. And I keep hearing that you are only going to go so fast in a jon boat no matter how much power you put on it. Too big of a motor and the weight will outweigh the benefit and be more of a hinderence than a helper.

I was told that if you want to go more than about 45 in a flat bottom/mod-V under 20 feet you are out of luck. Over 20 feet and it can handle higher hp and heavier motors like 115hp to 175hp and they can go around 50-55mph depending on setup. Of course there will be exceptions.

Thats in a flat bottom! You can however achive much faster speeds in alum hulls with a "pad" like an aluminum bass boat hull. 

This is just what I have been told...I am no expert. But it does make sense. I have seen several Xpress, Crestliner, and even Tracker bass boats that will run well over 50mph with 90-115 motors. Put a 90 on a 1860 jon and it wont do near that! Its all in the hull design. The new 17 Tracker bass boat not just a 1754 Grizzly Jon boat with and interior! Its an advanced hull design.

Still......I want a 90hp 2 stroke for my 1756!


----------



## ditchen (Sep 15, 2011)

59 C.I. is a 966c.c. engine. Put things in perspective my 81 omc 50hp or the aka big twins are 747cc engines. Now to put a little more info with things.... I got a 693cc pushing a reliable 142hp on 89 octane pump gas.

There is a lot more than being disclosed fer sure!!


----------



## ditchen (Sep 15, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Notice that they also porpoise like crazy! Even with the jackplates and power tilt and trim! Its just too much power for a boat that size (I cant believe I said that).Still......I want a 90hp 2 stroke for my 1756!



if you noticed, they have them trimmed up high. When I was running a tiller I had a trim switch in my hand.

Oh, I want a v4 on my 1448, but folks encouraging me to run a tripple. Those stinger2 75hp do react well with modifications


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 15, 2011)

Ive heard that from a few people as well reedjj. It is all about hull design same as with fiberglass bass boats. Those bullet and cajun boats are going to run faster than say a regular skeeter boat(don't be offended if you have a skeeter anyone). 

I think 55 in a rig like a 1648 or a 1752 would be insanely fast! 

The way I like to rig my boats and all my toys(snow machine,atvs, trucks,etc) Is I like a light boat that can run fast but that is more of a finesse rig than solid power. Just like my atv I use in alaska. Its a 450 grizzly while my dad has a 750 grizzly. He has solid power but mine is alight lighter and can just be jerked and pulled and float over obstacles.

I think my 1648 may not win any races against a bullet bass boat but it should be pretty fast while being light enough to finesse around corners or a sudden tree stump. Lets hope! 

Although im hearing alot about exhaust tunings and porting and considering this route to make a little more mph and keep the same weight. 

Reedjj I think your boat with a 90 would be awesome! My next boat is looking maybe like a flats/bay boat with a big evinrude or mercury on the back end. 

But going fast sure is fun! 

Speaking of fast there is the off shore boat races next weekend in clearwater if anyone is interested. I think the girlfriend and I are going to ride down and see the pits and get some pictures with them. She loves going fast almost as much as I do


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 15, 2011)

Also ditchen what trim and tilt did you use? I dont have it on my motor. I have the hydrallic assist but I really want to run a trim and tilt unit on my tiller.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, if I told you what I had done to my motor I'd have to kill yah. :lol: :lol: I've got an exhaust,carbs,head shaved, ported, stainless impeller, and a couple other little nick nacks here and there.
Yep I've got some vid of the Lil' Blue Rude in actions.
this is the johnson: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBeEiDHMNFk 
This is the etec: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqKipcwZXT0

Let me know what you think.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 16, 2011)

I got something for you guys to try to answer......I was looking at the seven marine 557 outboard engines(they are amazing!) and I got to thinking. Has anyone made a custom cowling for there outboards or know where I can find someone talking about making one? I googled and googled and couldn't find a thing. 

I figured I would ask here since were talking going fast and those 557 engines are fast to say the least! 

lil blue rude- Got to love those rudes! I love the etec! That has to be one of the best looking outboards out there! Its nice to see a company use a color other than black or gun metal gray for a motor also!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 16, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> lil blue rude- Got to love those rudes! I love the etec! That has to be one of the best looking outboards out there! Its nice to see a company use a color other than black or gun metal gray for a motor also!


 :? I'm confused which one you thinks the etec?
The blue motor is my 94 40hp evinrude (OMC) I painted it mercedes blue when I bouhgt the motor. The dark blue motor is the 60hp etec and the white motor is the 60hp johnson. The etec was on a 16' 48 ' blazer sport and the johnson was on a 17' 48" exterminator GT.


----------



## fastcajun (Sep 16, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Ok can someone please tell me how big these john boats are? Thats I want my grizzly to look like! GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> https://youtu.be/SaLb0-y0Fvg


 Those boats are 14-15ft boats. Richard foreman is from south La, he has been build motors forever, alot run on av gas. They also have some 10-12 ft boats with nothing in them but ribs and a 40 merc on the back. talk about fly

I dont know who you emailed and told you they were in Cali but Mr. foreman is from La and the video is from the sabine river if i had to guess. thats where they run mostly


----------



## fastcajun (Sep 16, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Notice that they also porpoise like crazy! Even with the jackplates and power tilt and trim! Its just too much power for a boat that size (I cant believe I said that).
> 
> In my quest for speed I have talked to a lot of experts. And I keep hearing that you are only going to go so fast in a jon boat no matter how much power you put on it. Too big of a motor and the weight will outweigh the benefit and be more of a hinderence than a helper.
> 
> ...




those boats in that video were running faster than 45, there are guys down here running 60s in 12-14ft aluminum boats. I know a guy that has a 90 yammy on a 1648 that will scream.
There are some fast boats down here in La, But thats all they are, a fast boat. not many fish out of them.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 17, 2011)

Fast cajun Got any pictures?

Blue rude, I just like the etecs personally. The johnson looked to run fast though


----------



## fastcajun (Sep 17, 2011)

no i dont have pictures on my computer, you can look up sabine river gang on youtube. or search 50hptiller on youtube.

https://youtu.be/0JGyku_oYiY


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 17, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Well, if I told you what I had done to my motor I'd have to kill yah. :lol: :lol: I've got an exhaust,carbs,head shaved, ported, stainless impeller, and a couple other little nick nacks here and there.
> Yep I've got some vid of the Lil' Blue Rude in actions.
> this is the johnson: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBeEiDHMNFk
> This is the etec: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqKipcwZXT0
> ...


Kinda thought I would have gotten some more comments on a outboard jets running like these do. :?


----------



## ditchen (Sep 17, 2011)

here is one. Late fall I will strip everything off it and do speed runs. Will see if I can get more videos then. As mentioned before I am prop bound.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD8YkECUPGM


----------



## ditchen (Sep 17, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Kinda thought I would have gotten some more comments on a outboard jets running like these do. :?



Uhm,,, you got my attention!!

My down fall on my setup is this small gear case and prop availability. More mods on hold until I get it propped correctly. I will more than likely mod the boat more and re-power it.


----------

